# SIMPLEMENTE CHICLAYO



## kong_carls (Jul 1, 2006)

que bonito Chiclayo. ojala se concrete lo del metro


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

cibert said:


>


WOW primera panoramica que veo de Chiclayo que me guste.Que zona es esta?Es la zona del Gran Hotel?Yo estuve en Chiclayo en el 2005,la zona de Gran Hotel me parecio muy moderna,habia un edificio alto al lado del hotel,hasta ahora no he visto una foto del edificio en el foro.Me da una colera no haber tomado fotos de Chiclayo ,solo tengo mis videos.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

creo que el edificio mas alto de chiclayo es de essalud es celeste queda entre av bolognesi y la avenida santa victoria donde termina por que continua la avenida con otro nombre (luis gonzales) es de 9 pisos con subterraneo tambien puede ser el de la fap que queda en la salaverry aunque es dos pisos mas que el gran hotel chiclayo puede que sea de la misma altura. 
Bueno, los mas extensos en metros cuadrados pero tambien son altos pero menos que el primero ,tambien es otro de essalud es el almanzor agunaga azenjo pero que queda por el colegio karl weiss.

http://www.ifilm.com/ifilmdetail/2754138

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QI9S-LIhm2U

http://www.dailymotion.com/ciberthugo/video/365809


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

*para los picones jejeje*









































































son muchas mas musas pero es un canson ponerlas por el momento tengo estas.
por ahi escuche, mejor dicho leí que quedaban mejor sin techo? plop!! osea no entiendo, las estatuas solas o con las columnas? jajaja que folkloricos unas musas sin los pilares vaya a verse ridículo de esa forma. otro por ahi dijo que mejor quedaria como un simple parque con bancas con unos faroles, uhmmmm
pasaria desapersivido con tantos parques asi que aunque les pique las musas es hermoso duela a quien le duela. jejejeje
como dijo un forista chiclayano que el monumento a " karl weiss" que quedará por el gran hotel, un ilustre alemán que aportó a la educacion lambayecana es un tributo magnífico, todavia no se terminó pero sacarán conclusiones cuando se haya terminado.

como dice una forista chiclayana que tambien tiene un área infantil las musas, lamentablemente no tengo fotos pero si un video lo editaré mas tarde.
huachafo chiclayo? mirense primero en un espejo jejeje


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

mas que las mismas Musas me parece que se ve un poco apretado ese parque,debio haber sido en un sitio mas amplio con avenidas mas anchas.Ademas de eso esta en pleno barrio residencial de Santa Victoria,y hay algunas casas que no estan ni bien pintadas.El hotel de las Musas parece un tipico hostal en zona popular,no tiene nada de elegancia como el Gran Hotel o el Garza.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Si es amplio, cada juego de musas esta a su distancia.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

????????


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

La verdad y soy sincera pero sin afàn de herir a nadie, al ver las fotos de las musas, confirmo una vez mas, que estàn fuera de contexto, la obra se verìa bien en un parque quizà mas grande en donde se haya pensado en darles un protagonismo con ambiente similar, al mirarlas contra el entorno contrastan de manera poco agradable a la vista. 

Seguro me gano una buena de algùn forista de la zona. Todo puede ser, la gente del lugar disfruta del nuevo espacio, se enamora ahi (yo me enamorè en el parque del amor y a muchos les parece horrible). Pero no es un monumento bonito, tampoco es feo, solo desubicado, fuera de contexto terriblemente y con acabados demasiado comunes para el tipo de obra.

Saludos a chiclayo, una linda ciudad. Nada en contra de nadie de ahi ni de la ciudad. Solo opino francamente como es justo en este foro.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

el parque del amor no es tan bonito que digamos, las musas lo supera en belleza!
si las primeras fotos se ven apretadas es por el lente de la camara en acercamiento. con el zoom.

se que muchos por terquedad no cambiaran su opinion ni diran sus disculpas, si estuviese en lima o arequipa dirian que lindo!!! quizas en trujillo, pero como es chiclayo uhmmm.... derrepente no pero como casi todos les tienen en contra de ciudades norteñas, la primera piconeria que lei es que trujillo supero a arequipa en poblacion ahi explotaron jeje , es la verdad trujilo ya esta superando a arequipa en población lo demostre, explotaron mucha gente, es la verdad lo dicen los censos. bueno antes que entre a estos foros leia que chiclayo era una ciudad huachafa, y mil tonterias mas... no me metia casi nunca, por ahi lei a un arequipeño que chiclayo era una ciudad que se comia con cucarachas. uhmmm no dije nada. pero bueno prometi dentro de mi meterme en la siguiente que leyera y bueno asi que respetos guardan respetos

puede que este fuera de lugar pero *a los turistas les encanta*

En esta foto se ve como se ve y no esta tan apretada que digamos como las primeras fotos con zoom.










la zona del frente donde se ve ,fue un pueblo joven que limitaba con santa victoria. osea pasando la acequia , esto ayudo a que cambie.
el parque si es grande, muchisimo mas extenso que ese parque del amor.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bueno, opino lo mismo que vane, yo si he estado en el paseo de las musas y es un parque bien alargado y delgado, y con cierto deficit espacial...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

A mi siempre me gusto las musas, aunque si pienso que esta fuera de contexto. Chiclayo necesita mas parques o un gran parque metropolitano. 
El parque del amor tambien me gusta y a veces no me gusta, pero lo que mas me agrada es su ubicacion.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Yo opino lo mismo que los moderadores...

Los faroles esos y los otros postes de luz no caen con la obra, tampoco esas cadenas verdes que han puesto, deberían sacarlas.

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> A mi siempre me gusto las musas, aunque si pienso que esta fuera de contexto. Chiclayo necesita mas parques o un gran parque metropolitano.
> El parque del amor tambien me gusta y a veces no me gusta, pero lo que mas me agrada es su ubicacion.


Claro, osea, en su lugar hubiera quedado lindísimo un parque con arboles y césped. Hubieran gastado mucho menos en la obra y quizas podrían haber usado el dinero en otras obras realmente importantes como la pavimentación de algunas calles, agua y luz o quizas en una campaña de pintado de fachadas.

Lo recargado no necesariamente es elegante. Lo simple es lo elegante. Como dijo el famoso arquitecto Mies Van der Rohe: Menos es más.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

por ejemplo alguna obra que tenga defit espacial que no sea fea.... aver el estadio mansiche de trujillo tiene gran deficit espacial muy levantadas las tribunas, en angulo mas de lo conveniente. y las torres dentro, no por ello deja de ser bello. todo el complejo del ipd esta junto el coliseo la piscina y el estadio, no tiene mucho espacio para afuera. esta junto pero es bonito.

tambien el parque principal de chiclayo no es muy chico es de tamaño aceptable, (para chiclayo si quedo chico). al menos es un parque civico. tambien si comparamos con otras ciudades si es chico ese parque. al menos para trujillo que tiene la plaza de armas principal mas grande del perú, pero para otras si es muy grande. pero como es muy transitado el parque principal de chiclayo.merece tener otro tamaño.
las musas no tiene mucho deficit espacial muy separado tampoco valdria la pena, ahi como esta esta bien, para pasearse esta bien, hay zonas que deben mejorarse como el parque de santa victoria es extenso.
En las musas al menos uno se recrea camina y se pasea bacan. lo que pasa es que una parte es ancha y la otra parte es mas delgada conforme se va llegando a donde estan los juegos infantiles.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

me refiero a deficit espacial en espacio recreativo. Debajo de las tribunas del mansiche, solo es para circulacion: veredas y pista.....y eso esta bien....no hay recreacion en esa parte.......y de paso es otro punto...


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

que obra? si las musas tiene supongo 14 años, estan hablando del pasado, no es actual. plop! 
al menos siempre lo vi creo que se hizo cuando tuve 8 años o menos, soy muy joven aun..


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> me refiero a deficit espacial en espacio recreativo. Debajo de las tribunas del mansiche, solo es para circulacion: veredas y pista.....y eso esta bien....no hay recreacion en esa parte.......y de paso es otro punto...


 ok entendi pero me refiero a que esta bien para sentarse y disfrutar del panorama mientras se toma uno una seven up. muy grande tambien seria muy criticado como no es algo regional tampoco valdria la pena.
sobre el mansiche era mi intencion no era para comparar con un parque a lo que me referia es que en poco espacio se puede hacer algo bien hecho, las musas no estara bien del todo, pero como repito se respira una tranquilidad, que vale la pena.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> me refiero a deficit espacial en espacio recreativo. Debajo de las tribunas del mansiche, solo es para circulacion: veredas y pista.....y eso esta bien....no hay recreacion en esa parte.......y de paso es otro punto...


 ok entendi pero me refiero a que esta bien para sentarse y disfrutar del panorama mientras se toma uno una seven up. muy grande tambien seria muy criticado como no es algo regional tampoco valdria la pena.
sobre el mansiche era mi intencion no era para comparar con un parque a lo que me referia es que en poco espacio se puede hacer algo bien hecho, las musas no estara bien del todo, pero como repito se respira una tranquilidad, que vale la pena.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

J Block said:


> Claro, osea, en su lugar hubiera quedado lindísimo un parque con arboles y césped. Hubieran gastado mucho menos en la obra y quizas podrían haber usado el dinero en otras obras realmente importantes como la pavimentación de algunas calles, agua y luz o quizas en una campaña de pintado de fachadas.
> 
> Lo recargado no necesariamente es elegante. Lo simple es lo elegante. Como dijo el famoso arquitecto Mies Van der Rohe: Menos es más.


 yo tambien hubiese preferido mejorar los pueblos jovenes que una zona residencial, pero ya se hizo y quedo bacan. que mas da.
el alcalde anterior arturo castillo no es de mi simpatia es muy despota pero las obras son los que algunos arquitectos las diseñaron es obvio que otros mas jovenes con mejores visiones opinan y dan sus criticas. obviamente que en el cerebro de ese alcalde no creo que diseñe algo sin haber estudiado. fue un simple obrero de la perulac ahora niega sus origenes pobres.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, yo tambien pienso que no caen con el entorno, quiza en una plaza con edificios de estilo neoclásico, no sé, el parque es bonito y las estatuas pintorescas, tampoco es feo, pero no es lo máximo.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

lo maximo es la municipalidad chiclayana o el hotel royal, no hablando en serio hay cosas mas lindas en chiclayo que ese paseo, que por cierto pasa piola. Si quieren algo moderno esta el real plaza que es muy agradable, no se como que es hora de dejar de pensar que lo mas turistico de chiclayo es = al paseo de la musas.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

lo maximo no es, si pensara en algo bacan me quedo con el parque en sakae nagoya. subterraneo mall bajo ese gran parque. dentro del mall es como una ciudad por debajo de la ciudad y pasa el tren subterraneo varias lineas.
esta en mi pagina web
no se asusten es foto con web cam por eso salgo feo jeje pero vale la pena.
japon es como mi segunda patria.

http://www.geocities.com/hugotak/TIGREHUGO.html

si no sale es por que esta que la abren varios osea congestionada. cuando habran la pagina busquen ciudad de nagoya y click
me refiero a la penultima foto en la parte de nagoya. si ven hay un hueco no sale el mall por que esa foto es antigua pero debajo de ese gran parque hay de todo, es impresionante.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

^ Bueno, de Nagoya pero de Chiclayo si tiene que ser su municipalidad ya que costo su buena cantidad de oro en su epoca. Otra cosa, la catedral de Chiclayo se parece mucho a la catedral de Madrid.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

cibert said:


> lo maximo no es, si pensara en algo bacan me quedo con el parque en sakae nagoya. subterraneo mall bajo ese gran parque. dentro del mall es como una ciudad por debajo de la ciudad y pasa el tren subterraneo varias lineas.
> esta en mi pagina web
> no se asusten es foto con web cam por eso salgo feo jeje pero vale la pena.
> japon es como mi segunda patria.
> ...


Tigre Hugo?


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

si no abre es por que se congestiono


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> ^ Bueno, de Nagoya pero de Chiclayo si tiene que ser su municipalidad ya que costo su buena cantidad de oro en su epoca. Otra cosa, la catedral de Chiclayo se parece mucho a la catedral de Madrid.


100.000 esterlinas de oro creo, no estoy seguro, pero esa municipalidad es muy hermosa.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Tiene alguna imagen de la catedral de Madrid, pa comparar pes.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

wow, identicas !!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias Chalaco, de veras, tiene un aire, pero la de Madrid es más imponente, no la conocía.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Si eso si, a la de Chiclayo le falta un monton de detalle.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Tienen un gran parecido, pero el de madrid luce mejor.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Son parecidas pero hechas en otro estilo he aqui sus diferencias:
la de madrid es recto sus acabados , fijense en las puertas, y todo en general. la de chiclayo es curvo, lo que si se y tengo conocimiento que la de chiclayo tiene mayor altura en las torres tambien es mas robusta en las torres, pero no es mas grande en el obelisco central que ahi es la de madrid osea en la cúpula central es mas alta que la de chiclayo.
La de españa esta muy descuidada, se nota que la religion esta en decadencia alla. puede lucir mejor de lo que es, pues se nota que la han pintado muchos años atras, se nota tierra en las paredes, por ser un color oscuro ayuda a disimular, y arriba han puesto algo que luce ridiculo ES ALGO DE VIDRIO AZUL. sobretodo cuando es de noche se ilumina, lo que si que la plaza de madrid osea lo que esta en frente de la catedral, es una plaza verdadera que solo es para peatones nada de verde me hace recordar a la plaza de la ciudad de mexico en el df. 
estaba mejor sin eso de arriba de azul asi lucia antes y se veia mejor a mi entender
















verdad que estaba mejor antes sin ese colorido de azul, 
si en el peru hubiesen puesto ese VIDRIO de azul ARRIBA en alguna otra catedral hubiesen dicho huachaferia.
aca la foto para que entiendan a lo que me refiero. esto es actual:


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

?????


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

si q es muy parecida la catedral de Chiclayo con la de Madird.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

no me gusta comparar pero aqui creo si en sus costados madrid tambien tiene algo parecido con el de chiclayo


















*si al edificio municipal le quitaramos un nivel quedaria asi*























*imaginense el hotel royal con un nivel menos*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No entiendo cual es tu comparación. estas comparando el palacio municipal de chiclayo con la catedral de Madrid?


----------

